# Quick 125 CD



## Astacus74 (29. Juli 2022)

Hallo, da hab ich mir diese DAM Quick CD 125 geholt 







und nun ja sie läuft ein wenig trocken zumindest mein Gefühl,also erst mal den Rotor ab um zu sehn wie es darunter ausschaut, naja irgendwie krieg ich das jetzt nicht mehr zusammen ich bräuchte da mal bitte Hilfe

Ich glaube es liegt an dieser Eckigen Feder, keine Ahnung wie die sitzen muß






das da ein tropfen Öl fehlt sieht man glaube ich ganz gut






ich würd die Rolle jetz erst mal säubern und dann Fetten und Ölen, für Hilfe und Tips wäre sehr Dankbar


Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. Juli 2022)

Wenn du die Rolle etwas verbessern willst könntest du aus der 125 eine 325 machen indem du die Kunststofflager der Seitenschalen gegen die passenden Kugellager austauscht. Da das Gehäuse mit der CDi und CDi II identisch ist geht das relativ einfach und ist eine eher unauffällige Verbesserung.


----------



## Bilch (29. Juli 2022)

Ist diese Feder auf der anderen Seite rund gebogen und kommt auf die Rotorachse?

Wenn ja, dann muss man wahrscheinlich die Feder mit der eckigen Seite auf den Metallstift neben der Sperrklinke aufstecken.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Juli 2022)

So sollte sie sitzen:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wenn du nicht weiter kommst, fragen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Juli 2022)

Und wenn du sie verbessern willst, wenn dein Gleitlager die Maße 14mm x 8mm x 4mm hat, sind das MR148 Kugellager. Im Original wurden offene Lager verbaut.


----------



## Astacus74 (30. Juli 2022)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten  ,da werd ich mich heute Nachmittag dran machen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (30. Juli 2022)

So eute Nachmittag habe ich mich dran gemacht, altes Öl und Fett entfernt und dann neu geölt und gefettet

genauso funktioniert das 



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> So sollte sie sitzen:



Die seitlichen Gleitlager habe ich bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich ausgemessen und bestellt (Maße 13x7x4mm)
und da ich ja 2 Stück von den Rollen habe, habe ich auch einen kleinen Unterschied feststellen können.
Der Rotor ist etwas unterschiedlich einmal mit Mutter Schlüsselweite 12mm plus Sicherungsschraube und die andere Mutter 10mm ohne Sicherungsschraube.






Ansonsten laufen sie nach dieser Aktion wieder super und noch mal Danke für eure Hilfe


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas. (31. Juli 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Der Rotor ist etwas unterschiedlich einmal mit Mutter Schlüsselweite 12mm plus Sicherungsschraube und die andere Mutter 10mm ohne Sicherungsschraube.


das finde ich mal interessant, da hat DAM wohl in den berühmten von Nordlichtangler immer erwähnten Baukasten gegriffen bzw. in zwei verschiedenen.


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Juli 2022)

Hallo Jason,das war eigentlich ganz einfach bis auf die Feder wo ich nicht wußte wo die hinkommt



Jason schrieb:


> Gratuliere dir zu deinen Neuzugängen. Interessant finde ich die beiden DAM Rollen. Bei mir liegt eine DAM Quick CDI 225, die Baugleich mit deinen CD125 ist, aber eine Nummer größer ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist die wirklich größer? Bei meinen habe ich eine Schnurfassung von 100m/0,25er und 150m/0,20er und wie schon geschrieben war die Wartung für mich dann nicht das Problem.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Juli 2022)

Ich habe hier mal was hergeschoben



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> %
> 
> Leider falsch, die ist größentechnisch identisch. Lege einen Ausschnitt bei





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Auf dem nächsten Blatt kann man die Unterschiede lesen



Dachte ich mir es doch, dann heißt CD  125:  CD Typ, 1 Kugellager und 100m/0,25er
                                                und  CDI 225: CDI Typ, 2 Kugellager und 100m/0,25er

und bei der CDI angenehmes Knarrgeräusch muß man aber auch mögen...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Juli 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal was hergeschoben


Danke, da sollte das auch eigentlich hin. Ist beim Zitieren von Jasons Beitrag passiert. Habe mir aber erlaubt, auch die Bilder noch einzufügen.


----------



## magi (31. Juli 2022)

Ist für mein Empfinden schon eine Antiquität, hatte ich selber mal. Ich meine die CDI II hat zumindest schon antireverse, oder wie war das noch? Zu lange her, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann anständige Rollen für einen fairen Preis! Respekt @ hecht 100+ für das gute Guiding /die tolle Expertise!


----------



## Tricast (31. Juli 2022)

Wir Menschen sind schon komisch, was den een sin Uhl is den andern sin Nachtigall. Ich z.B. konnte mich noch nie für DAM-Rollen begeistern und Ruten habe ich auch nur zwei leichte Karpfenruten. Und Cormoran kommt mir nicht ins Haus (bei Kleinteile gibt es auch mal eine Ausnahme).   

Noch einen schönen Sonntag wünscht Euch

Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Juli 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal was hergeschoben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte dazu schon mal was wo anderes eingestellt:






						Vintage Angeln
					

Minimax, eine Frage, warum hast Du Dich für das kleinste Modell der Serie entschieden?




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Daher hatte ich dir den Tipp mit den Kugellagern gegeben da es schenll umgesetzt und äußerlich die veränderung nicht zu sehen ist. Im Grunde verändert man die Rolle nicht wirklich hat damit aber etwas mehr Spaß auch wenn es ne Kunststoff DAM Quick bleibt.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. August 2022)

Heute kam die nächste Rolle per Post diesmal eine DAM Quick CDI 230 






war zwar schon "gewartet" aber ich habe sie trotzdem geöffnet und geschaut wo die 2 Kugellager sitzen und wie gedacht 1 auf der Kurbelseite und auf der anderen, ein Gleitlager 






hier im Detail






und jetzt mit Kugellager sprich die Rolle hat jetzt 3 Kugellager, die Kugellager sind die Gleichen wie bei der DAM Quick CD 125, die Maße 7 X 13 X 4 , man bin ich froh ein paar mehr bestellt zu haben.






hier nochmal die neuen Kugellager, das Gleitlager und das alte Kugellager (habe ich auch getauscht)






Das gute Stück läuft eins A, eine wirklich schöne Rolle, ja die Rücklaufsperre macht ein Knarrgeräusch aber das geht.

Für meine Silstar Dia Flex Match finde ich die Rolle fast ein bischen zu groß muß ich mal probieren, an der Daiwa Power Float sieht das dann schon anders aus



Gruß Frank

Ps.neue Schnur muß noch drauf


----------



## heinzi (13. August 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Heute kam die nächste Rolle per Post diesmal eine DAM Quick CDI 230
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415068
> 
> ...


Die Rolle hatte ich auch mal. Ich kann mich ärgern das ich sie weggegeben habe. Mir hat das leise surren der Rolle beim drehen sehr gut gefallen. Insgesamt finde ich sie heute noch optisch sehr ansprechend. Da hast Du einen sehr gute Kauf getätigt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. August 2022)

Waren nur kurz im Katalog und sind selten zu bekommen, aber alles etwas edler.


----------



## Astacus74 (13. August 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Waren nur kurz im Katalog und sind selten zu bekommen, aber alles etwas edler.



Dann geh ich mal davon aus das in dem guten Stück 3 Kugellager verbaut wurden, weil Formtechnisch sind die ja alle aus der gleichen Form gegossen halt nur unterschiedliche Kunststoffe und Farben.
Halt Baukastensystem, muß ja nichts schlechtes sein.
Vergiß aber nicht die Camou Modelle da hab ich leider kein Foto von.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. August 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Dann geh ich mal davon aus das in dem guten Stück 3 Kugellager verbaut wurden, weil Formtechnisch sind die ja alle aus der gleichen Form gegossen halt nur unterschiedliche Kunststoffe und Farben.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Nein, so wenig Unterschied ist das nicht, da ist noch die dreistufige Rücklaufsperre verbaut mit lautlosem Drehen, dann hat die CD-G noch eine Aluminiumspule verbaut. Und auch die Form des Griffes ist etwas anders, aber da sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden.

Die Finessa DL scheint übrigens auch aus dieser Formenreihe zu stammen


----------



## eiszeit (13. August 2022)

Und schon hast durch das dritte Kugellager eine DAM Quick Camou 330.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (14. August 2022)

So einfach lassen sich diese Quick CD XXX umbauen und sie sind jetzt etwas stabiler als mit dem Gleitlager das ja mit den Jahren doch einlaufen kann.
Ein wahrer Geheimtipp 

Die Finessa haben nur Teilweise etwas mit den CD Rollen gemeinsam da sie, eiszeit berichtige mich bitte, etwas früher gebaut wurden.
Es kann durchaus sein das auch gewisse Teile einer VSi, LTi,STi, SE, SEL etc auch in dieses Baukastenprinzip passen das ist jedoch reine Spekulation.

Bei den SEL 1XX Rollen müsste ein Umbau auf bis zu 4 Lagern ebenfalls funktionieren da die SEL Reihe auch in 2XX und die LTi in 4XX gebaut wurden.
Meine SEL130 ist so zumindest schonmal zu einer SEL 330 geworden.

Auch interessant sind die unterschiedlichen Kurbeln der einzelnen Modelle, von Klappkurbel mit FlexiGrip bis zur einfachen Starren mit FlexiGrip oder schmalen Griff war da alles mit dabei.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. August 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Finessa haben nur Teilweise etwas mit den CD Rollen gemeinsam da sie etwas früher gebaut wurden.


Josef, CD II, CDI II, CDG und Finessa DL sind alle 1993/94 auf dem Markt gekommen, in dieser Reihenfolge. Die Finessa DL war da die letzte .


----------



## eiszeit (14. August 2022)

Ich glaub das wird etwas wirr und es wird von verschiedenen Rollen gesprochen.
Ich nehm mal die vom Themaeröffner
Astacus74​gezeigte DAM Quick CD 125. Diese Serie kam in den Modellen CD 125, 130, 140 und 150 im Jahr 1990 auf den Markt.
Die Serie mit den zwei Kugelagern nannt sich CDi. Es gab die CDi in den Modellen 225, 230, 240 und 250 und sie kam ebenfalls 1990 auf den Markt.
Im Jahr 1991 kam dann die DAM Quick Camou mit den Modellen 330, 340 und 350.
Die drei Serien, CD, CDI und Camou gehören zusammen und sind -grob gesagt- im Outfit und den Kugellagern unterschiedlich.
Ich leg mal Fotos vom Rollenbegleitfheft bei, alle drei Serie CD, CDi und Camou sind in diesem Begleitheft angeführt.


Rollenzeichnung CD- Serie





Es ist ein Kugellager auf der Hauptachse. Die Kurbelachse lauft auf zwei Buchsen (2)

Rollenzeichnung CDi und Camou




Die Kurbelachse ist mit einem Kugelager (40) und einer Buchse (2) ==> CDi
Die Kurbelachse ist mit zwei Kugellager (40) ==> Camou

Und hier noch die Ersatzteilbestellnummern, da sieht man welche Teile gleich sind.


----------



## Astacus74 (30. August 2022)

Ich hab es getan und mir noch eine zweite CDI 230 gegönnt, auch da habe ich gleich mal eine Wartung durchgeführt, leider mußte ich schon beim Probedrehen vor der Wartung feststellen das die Bremse geräuschlos ist, da ist was gebrochen (siehe Bilder)






Ein wenig ungepflegt kam sie ja an... da muß geputzt werden






offne Kugellager sind doch was schönes da kann der Dreck schön reinkriechen, kann man gut sehen






noch orginal gefettet fast trocken und unten rechts ganz hinten vorm Bremsritzel sieht man das gebrochene Teil was für das Bremsgeräusch nötig ist... muß ich mir wohl einen Ersatzteilspender organisieren...






die Teile im Überblick






die neuen Lager an ihrem neuen Bestimmungsort






hier das alte Gleitlager (mit reichlich Dreck) und das alte Kugellager, nach dem ordentlichen fetten und ölen läuft die Rolle wieder wie am ersten Tag


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Oktober 2022)

Nu geht es wieder weiter ich habe die Serie nach unten hin vollständig  , heute sind 2 CDI 225 bei mir eingetrudelt
nachdem auspacken und ersten Probe drehen garnicht so schlecht also erstmal ein wenig schrauben eine Wartung ist mehr als überfällig






Dem Aussehen nach wurden beide Rollen befischt die eine mehr als die andere, über die verwendeten Schnüre schweigen wir lieber ich schätze die Stärke zwischen 0.25 bis 0.30 und das auf Rollen die für das feine fischen ausgelegt sind.






Wie bei den CD 125 auch hier 2 Herstellungsvarianten






Auch die Konterschrauben für die Kurbel sind unterschiedlich






genau wie die Gehäusedeckel, beide auch ausgelegt für Gleitlager






Nun das Beste, die original Schmierung sogut wie nicht vorhanden da wurde am falschen Ende gespart






Auch hier wieder die guten alten Gleitlager... aber ich will mal nicht soviel meckern die Gummis von den Bremsen sind Top nicht ein Riss drin






Bei der stärker genutzten Rolle sind ein paar Zähne stärker abgenutzt als bei der anderen, auch schön zu sehen das die Beschichtung vom Antriebsrad teilweise abgenutzt ist.






Hier noch besser zu erkennen, einfach den Zinkdruckguss beschichtet






Die Spulen werde ich wohl noch ein wenig aufpolieren müssen, an den Spulen ist auch zu sehen das die Rollen teilweise gelitten haben die eine Spule ist leicht eingedellt






Damit beide Rollen wieder fit werden kriegen sie ja neue Kugellager, ha da war doch was die die ich hatte habe ich ja schon alle verbaut ich muß nachordern... eigentlich wollte ich ja nur die CD 125, CDI 225 und CD 230, CDI 230 bin jetzt aber am überlegen ob ich die Serien nicht vervollständige...


Gruß Frank


----------



## eiszeit (9. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Nu geht es wieder weiter ich habe die Serie nach unten hin vollständig  , heute sind 2 CDI 225 bei mir eingetrudelt
> nachdem auspacken und ersten Probe drehen garnicht so schlecht also erstmal ein wenig schrauben eine Wartung ist mehr als überfällig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420497
> ...


Super gemacht Frank, das es da zwei Varianten gab wusste ich nicht.
Der Gummi an der Heckbremse und das Blättchen am Kurbelknauf gingen immer sehr oft defekt. Aber beides bei den Rollen i. O., deshalb


----------



## heinzi (9. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich bedenke, das ich so eine schöne Rolle mal für nen Appel und Ei weggegeben habe, könnte ich mich heute noch in den Arsch beißen.


----------



## silverfish (9. Oktober 2022)

Sagt mal , kann man diese Gummis von der Bremseinstellung irgendwo ordern ? Frage nur aus Neugier. Selbst habe ich mir da mit Schrumpfschlauch beholfen. Notfalls doppelt.


----------



## eiszeit (9. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Sagt mal , kann man diese Gummis von der Bremseinstellung irgendwo ordern ? Frage nur aus Neugier. Selbst habe ich mir da mit Schrumpfschlauch beholfen. Notfalls doppelt.


Ne, leider nicht, soviel ich weiß.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Sagt mal , kann man diese Gummis von der Bremseinstellung irgendwo ordern ? Frage nur aus Neugier. Selbst habe ich mir da mit Schrumpfschlauch beholfen. Notfalls doppelt.


Was auch geht sind Gummi O- Ringe, die dann über den Drehknopf ziehen bis er komplett bedeckt ist oder nur einige und darüber dann den Schrumpfschlauch.


----------



## silverfish (9. Oktober 2022)

_Danke Eiszeit und Hecht 100+.War ja nur die Neugier ob da ne Quelle bekannt. Improvisationslösungen hab ich auch genug.
Schläuchen von den ganz dünnen Rennradreifen und Silikonschläuche sind auch möglich._


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich ja nur die CD 125, CDI 225 und CD 230, CDI 230 bin jetzt aber am überlegen ob ich die Serien nicht vervollständige...



Hat einer ne Ahnung was für Kugellager in den größeren Rollen (CD, CDI 140 150) verbaut sind?


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Ahnung was für Kugellager in den größeren Rollen (CD, CDI 140 150) verbaut sind?
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ich nicht, einzige wäre eine CBi 50, die ist aber etwas älter und vom Aussehen auch etwas anders.


----------



## eiszeit (10. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Ahnung was für Kugellager in den größeren Rollen (CD, CDI 140 150) verbaut sind?
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ne die Maße weiß ich leider auch nicht. Es ist aber so das die CD 125 / 130 das gleiche Kopfkugellager haben und die CD 140 / 150 auch. Es wurden also in der Serie zwei Größen an Kgl. verbaut.


----------



## PepTK (10. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Bei den CD x25/x30 sind Lager mit den Maßen (Aussendurchmesser 13, Innendurchmesser 7, Dicke 4mm) verbaut.
Bei den CD x40/x50 sind Lager mit den Maßen (Aussendurchmesser 14, Innendurchmesser 8, Dicke 4mm) verbaut.

Ich habe bis jetzt immer Lager MR137 bzw. MR148 verbaut wenn ich Rollen überholt habe.

Ich hätte das noch eine andere Frage. 
Ich habe 11 Rollen in unterschiedlichen größen der Typen CD, CDi und CD-G hier, drei der Rollen haben beim Kurbeln dieses nerfige Knarrengeräusch.
Diese Rollen haben unter dem Rotor einen zusätzlichen Bügel und eine Feder (bei der CDi230 rot markiert).
Waren diese Bügel Ursprünglich bei allen CDi verbaut? Ich habe nämlich auch eine CD140 mit diesem Bügel oder wurde das Knarrengeräusch bei allen anderen Rollen schon mal ausgebaut?


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Oktober 2022)

PepTK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Bei den CD x25/x30 sind Lager mit den Maßen (Aussendurchmesser 13, Innendurchmesser 7, Dicke 4mm) verbaut.
> Bei den CD x40/x50 sind Lager mit den Maßen (Aussendurchmesser 14, Innendurchmesser 8, Dicke 4mm) verbaut.
> ...


Laut Katalog von 1990 hat die CDI eine Ein-und ausschaltbare Rücklaufsperre mit einem feinen Knarrgeräusch. 

Und im Katalog 1993 wird als zusätzlicher Vorteil der CDI II gegenüber der CD II die Rücklaufsperre mit ganz leisem angenehmen Knarrgeräusch beworben. 

Der viereckige Bügel bei deiner CD ist eine lautlose Rücklaufsperre, warum die später bei den CD I und CD II nicht mehr verbaut wurden, ???


----------



## eiszeit (11. Oktober 2022)

PepTK schrieb:


> Ich hätte das noch eine andere Frage.
> Waren diese Bügel Ursprünglich bei allen CDi verbaut? Ich habe nämlich auch eine CD140 mit diesem Bügel oder wurde das Knarrengeräusch bei allen anderen Rollen schon mal ausgebaut?


Ja bei allen CDi, es ist die E-Teilnr. 26









Die CD 140 hat normal nicht diesen Bügel. Ich denk da könnte ein Bastler am Werk gewesen sein. Ist es denn möglich diesen Bügel ohne größere Probleme umzubauen??


----------



## PepTK (11. Oktober 2022)

Hallo

Hecht100+ und eiszeit danke für die Infos. 
Ich werde heute mal versuchen den Bügel auszubauen und dann berichten.
Weil ich war heute Morgen am Wasser und habe mit einer der CDi230 geangelt, dieses Knarrengeräusch beim Kurbeln nervt mich sehr weil man es gefühlt am ganzen See hört.
Ich werde auch mal die CD-G325 öffnen die ich vor kurzem bekommen habe als vergleich.

Im Anhang noch Fotos von den Katalogseiten aus dem Jahre 90 oder 91 wenn es intressiert.


----------



## PepTK (11. Oktober 2022)

So jetzt habe ich den Bügel mal ausgebaut und siehe da die Rolle ist flüsterleise so wie ich es mag . Der Bügel ist wirklich nur da um das Knarrengeräusch zu erzeugen und hat sonst keine Funktion.
Die CD-G 325 habe ich letzte Woche erst gekauft und jetzt das erste Mal aufgemacht. Die hat diesen Bügel nicht ist aber ansonsten Super in Schuß. Aber  man sieht an der Innenseite das bei der Rolle die Seiten Deckel der CDi verbaut und lackiert wurden.


----------



## eiszeit (11. Oktober 2022)

PepTK schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich den Bügel mal ausgebaut und siehe da die Rolle ist flüsterleise so wie ich es mag . Der Bügel ist wirklich nur da um das Knarrengeräusch zu erzeugen und hat sonst keine Funktion.


Super gemacht.
Da wollte damals jemand das Knarrgeräusch.


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin begeistert das entwickelt sich hier ja hervorragend, bei mir ist auch schon wieder was im Zulauf 
Gut zu wissen das man das Knarren abstellen kann aber nicht muß

Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Oktober 2022)

PepTK schrieb:


> Bei den CD x25/x30 sind Lager mit den Maßen (Aussendurchmesser 13, Innendurchmesser 7, Dicke 4mm) verbaut.
> Bei den CD x40/x50 sind Lager mit den Maßen (Aussendurchmesser 14, Innendurchmesser 8, Dicke 4mm) verbaut.



Danke für die Info dann werde ich mal welche ordern


Gruß Frank


----------



## silverfish (12. Oktober 2022)

Respekt Ihr Rollenspezies.
Muss mich auch mal an ne ältere Biomaster machen. Schaun mer mal was da so zu tun ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Respekt Ihr Rollenspezies.
> Muss mich auch mal an ne ältere Biomaster machen. Schaun mer mal was da so zu tun ist.


Zwei zusätzliche Kugellager an den Seiten, ein neues unterm Rotor, einmal neu fetten und du kannst damit die nächsten Jahre weiter Angeln.


----------



## silverfish (12. Oktober 2022)

Eigentlich kenn ich die Biomaster nur vom hören. Klingt interessant ,was Du zu den zusätzlichen Lagern schreibst.

Jetzt sind wir bei nem Kumpel fertig mit Umzug. Da kommt er ausm Krankenhaus direkt in die neue Wohnung im betreuten Wohnen .
Nachm Essen erstmal zum Tackledealer. 
Paar Öhrhaken zum Dropshotsysteme knüppern. 
Und Köder fürs Stippen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Eigentlich kenn ich die Biomaster nur vom hören. Klingt interessant ,was Du zu den zusätzlichen Lagern schreibst.


Was mir noch einfällt zur Biomaster war die Bremse, die war bei der getunten Rolle so was von Außerirdisch, da griff die Bremsscheibe direkt auf die Kunststoffspule. Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen ob das ab Werk so war, wurde jedenfalls auch geändert.


----------



## Astacus74 (15. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Waren nur kurz im Katalog und sind selten zu bekommen, aber alles etwas edler.



Du mußtest mich ja auch noch auf so ein Schmuckstück hinweisen... manchmal bin ich zu leicht zu beeinflußen 


Heute ist ein Päckchen angekommen nu ratet mal was drin war...  Riiiiiichtig aber seht selbst















Eigentlich würd ich sie ja erstmal neu schmieren da aber die Lager noch auf dem Weg sind das Wetter Top der Platz vorgefüttert die Maden quirlig sind ja da muß ich sie erstmal einfischen, halt nur neue Schnur drauf.
Mal sehen wie sie sich an der DIA FLEX Match 420 macht...Bericht folgt


Gruß Frank

Ps. Würde das hier nicht bald besser in das Antiquitäten Forum passen nur malso gefragt hat sich ja schon ein wenig zu Quick CD, CDI und andere Thema gemausert.
Das war nicht abzusehn, ich wollt nur *EINE *Rolle...


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Du mußtest mich ja auch noch auf so ein Schmuckstück hinweisen... manchmal bin ich zu leicht zu beeinflußen


Tschuldigung, das war nicht meine Absicht Nur vielleicht, ein bißchen, eventuell, ich weiß auch nicht.

Aber es gibt noch andere aus dieser Gehäuseform, die dir bestimmt gut in die Vitrine passen würde. Nur um dich nicht in Versuchung zu bringen, ich kann auch schweigen. 


Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ps. Würde das hier nicht bald besser in das Antiquitäten Forum passen nur malso gefragt hat sich ja schon ein wenig zu Quick CD, CDI und andere Thema gemausert.
> Das war nicht abzusehen, ich wollt nur *EINE *Rolle...


Erledige ich gleich und verschiebe es.


----------



## PepTK (15. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir ist heute auch wieder was ein getruddelt.
Aus der CD II Serie hatte ich noch keine, aber ich muss sagen es hat sich nicht wirklich was verändert nur die Gehäuse sind anscheinend nicht mehr aus dem Titan - Carbon und etwas billig lackiert.

Nach dem zerlegen, reinigen, schmieren und neu lagern sind des jetzt wieder zwei 340er. Aber warum meines manche Leute immer so gut mit dem Fett das sind Angelrolle und keine Landmaschinen.


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Oktober 2022)

PepTK schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heute auch wieder was ein getruddelt.



Die hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm (waren bei den Kleinanzeigen oder???) aber dann mußte ich mich entscheiden, was mir nicht schwer fiel.
Erneuerst du die Kugellager auch gleich mit? Bei meinen mache ich das Standardmäßig allein wenn ich die offenen Kugellager sehe, beim Einsatz am Wasser kann da Dreck reinkommen da bin ich dann doch vorsichtig und verbaue geschlossene.


Gruß Frank


----------



## PepTK (16. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm (waren bei den Kleinanzeigen oder???) aber dann mußte ich mich entscheiden, was mir nicht schwer fiel.
> Erneuerst du die Kugellager auch gleich mit? Bei meinen mache ich das Standardmäßig allein wenn ich die offenen Kugellager sehe, beim Einsatz am Wasser kann da Dreck reinkommen da bin ich dann doch vorsichtig und verbaue geschlossene.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Hallo Astacus74

ja wenn ich die Rollen zum Saubermachen und neu schmieren aufmache tausche ich auch gleich die Lager gegen geschlossene aus. Bei den beiden musste ich gestern leider das obere Lager drin lassen weil ich kein Kopflager mehr da hatte. Aber die waren beide noch ganz in Ordnung und hatten fast kein Spiel, die kommen dann im Winter dran.

Die CDi II 340 bleibt momentan so wie so im Schrank weile nur noch eine Rute frei hatte und da jetzt beide die gleiche Ausstattung haben und mir die CD II 240 optisch besser gefällt habe ich die montiert.



Aber eine Frage stellt sich mir noch.

Jetzt habe ich die letzte Zeit so viele Rollen zerlegt und im Prinzip ist die ganze CD Serie gleich aufgebaut bis auf das „Knarrengeräusch“ der CDi. Aber für steht dann das „G“ bei den CD-G weis das jemand?



Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Oktober 2022)

PepTK schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich die letzte Zeit so viele Rollen zerlegt und im Prinzip ist die ganze CD Serie gleich aufgebaut bis auf das „Knarrengeräusch“ der CDi. Aber für steht dann das „G“ bei den CD-G weis das jemand?


Ob es stimmt, ? Aber es wurde mal erzählt, das G stammt vom neuen Getriebesystem. 

Auf der Spule steht drauf: 

unique s-type gear system for perfekt line lay  ( Einzigartiges S-Type-Getriebesystem für perfekte Schnurverlegung ).

Ansonsten die goldene Spule?


----------



## Astacus74 (18. Oktober 2022)

Heute kam ein Päckchen an, hier der Inhalteine CD-G 350 leider ohne Ersatzspule






Auf den ersten Blick eine super Rolle






mit Gebrauchsspuren aber bei dem Alter ja kein Wunder, die Gummimanschette am Bremsknopf ist wunderbar gut in Schuß, keine Risse.
Nur beim Kurbeln da macht sie ganz gräßliche, schleifende Geräusche






und siehe da ein riesen Haufen Schnur unter dem Rotor, keine Ahnung wie der dahin kam auf jeden Fall ist der da schon länger.
Die Lager sehen auch mieserabel aus, das schlimmste sitzt am Rotor, daher auch die Geräusche.






Aber hier eindeutig eine CD, da haben sich die Entwickler viel Arbeit gemacht 
also ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zu den anderen Rollen der CD, CDI, CDII und CD-G Serie außer Farbe und das Geräusch der CDI.
Die Technik ist gleich und beliebig kombinierbar.






hier war die Schnur am schleifen






Das Kugellager vom Rotor die dunklen Stellen sind doch tatsächlich Rost






An der Mutter vom Rotor wurde auch schon gewerkelt, im Vergleich sind die Kugellagerallesamt nicht mehr die Besten









PepTK schrieb:


> ja wenn ich die Rollen zum Saubermachen und neu schmieren aufmache tausche ich auch gleich die Lager gegen geschlossene aus. Bei den beiden musste ich gestern leider das obere Lager drin lassen weil ich kein Kopflager mehr da hatte. Aber die waren beide noch ganz in Ordnung und hatten fast kein Spiel



Ich muß ja gestehen die Kopflager waren bei den anderen Rollen immer in Ordnung, also habe ich dann immer nur die seitlichen im Gehäuse und Gehäusedeckel ersetzt.
Welche Größe haben denn die Kugellager der 25er und 30er, sind die Kugellager der 40er und 50er gleich???



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Oktober 2022)

Mal wieder was zum schauen, die Serien werden immer vollständiger






Leider fehlt die Abdeckung am Griff, mal sehen das ich das behebe






Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel zu meckern, die Lackierung ist in Ordnung und auch die Gummimanschette am Bremsknopf ist in Ordnung






leichte Gebrauchsspuren aber das geht klar, nur noch mal reinigen, neue Kugellager und Fett/Öl dann kann sie wieder ans Wasser






Die CD 150 ist dagegen schon ein anderes Kaliber






aber auch hier gibt es nichts zu meckern, wie bei der CAMOU leichte Gebrauchsspuren aber nicht schlimmeres






auch hier steht noch die Wartung aus






mal sehen wann die nächsten Exemplare eintreffen


Gruß Frank


----------



## eiszeit (23. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum schauen, die Serien werden immer vollständiger
> Leider fehlt die Abdeckung am Griff, mal sehen das ich das behebe
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422143
> ...



Sehr schön Frank, da fehlt dir zur Camou noch die passende Rute .


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Oktober 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schön Frank, da fehlt dir zur Camou noch die passende Rute .



Du weißt schon das der Tackleaffe wieder anfängt zu brüllen???


Gruß Frank


----------



## eiszeit (23. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das der Tackleaffe wieder anfängt zu brüllen???
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Sorry, Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp (23. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74

Glückwunsch zu den weiteren Quicks der 90er 
Die CDG Serie musst du auch noch voll machen und natürlich die CDi in rot, Finessa Free Spool, Finessa 3, Finessa Spezialrollen, VSi, LTi, SE + SEL etc. gibt noch sehr viele interessante Modelle zu aktuell schon guten Preisen.
Mit einer Camo Rolle hatte ich in der Jugend auch immer geliebäugelt aber die CDi 2 in gold war einfach die schönste der Quicks. Wie ich die Jugendzeit vermisse


----------



## PepTK (23. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum schauen, die Serien werden immer vollständiger
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422142
> 
> ...


Hallo Astacus74

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den beiden schönen Rollen. Die Camo ist die die diese Woche bei ebay ausgelaufen ist oder?

Bei Mir ist auch schon wieder ein Paket angekommen.




Beide in recht ordentlichem Zustand, nur die Kurbelgriffe sind recht abgegriffen und bei der CDi fehlt die Abdeckung an der Kurbel aber ich will sowieso im Winter eine mal auf einen Runden Kurbelgriff umbauen.
Hab die Camo gleich zerlegt und sauber gemacht, neue seitliche Lager rein und neu geschmiert und dann gleich ab ans Wasser. Läuft wie eine Eins und hat gleich einen Flussbarsch mit 44cm gelandet.

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mal das Kopflager der x50iger gemessen, weil ich nicht mehr weis welche ich da mal bestellt hatte.

Außen 17mm, Innen 9mm, Höhe 4mm


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Oktober 2022)

PepTK schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den beiden schönen Rollen. Die Camo ist die die diese Woche bei ebay ausgelaufen ist oder?



Jup, genau die sag mal welche Größe hat denn deine CAMOU?


Gruß Frank


----------



## PepTK (23. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Jup, genau die sag mal welche Größe hat denn deine CAMOU?
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Hallo Frank

ist eine 350.
Nach dem ich bei der 330 nicht genug geboten hatte hat es mir auf ebay die 350 angezeigt und der hatte auch die 250 dann habe ich zugeschlagen.

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Oktober 2022)

PepTK schrieb:


> Nach dem ich bei der 330 nicht genug geboten hatte



Wenn das letzte Woche war, Sorry


Gruß Frank


----------



## PepTK (24. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Wenn das letzte Woche war, Sorry
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Kein Problem.  Du hast mich davor bewahrt noch eine x30iger zu kaufen ob wohl ich ja eigentlich schon genug habe .
Ich hätte sowieso eine x50iger gebraucht weil bei der CD150 die ich habe klappt der Bügel beim ankurbeln immer nicht richtig zu und ich bekomm das einfach nicht weg. 
Hattest du das Problem auch schon mal?

Astacus74:  Sammelst du die Rollen oder fischt du sie?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Astacus74 (24. Oktober 2022)

PepTK schrieb:


> Sammelst du die Rollen oder fischt du sie?



Die kleineren werden auch gefischt, ich habe ein/zwei Ruten da passen die wunderbar dran z.B. 












Die Rute ist eine Silstar DIA FLEX Match 420 


Gruß Frank


----------



## eiszeit (25. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Die kleineren werden auch gefischt, ich habe ein/zwei Ruten da passen die wunderbar dran z.B.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422330
> 
> ...


Frank sehr schön passende Rute. Da würde die Silstar SR 30 Long Stroke Heckbremser -gab es mit Einfach und Doppelkurbel- auch gut dazu passen, auch preislich.


----------



## Astacus74 (25. Oktober 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Da würde die Silstar SR 30 Long Stroke Heckbremser -gab es mit Einfach und Doppelkurbel- auch gut dazu passen, auch preislich.



Das glaube ich dir aufs Wort, aber auch schon als Jungangler war ich nicht der Silstarrollen Fan da war meist ne günstige DAM an der Rute.
Ruten waren auch ne bunte Mischung da war alles dabei DAM, Balzer, Snap, Silstar, ach ne Browning war auch dabei
und Rollen waren auch gemischt da war der Geldbeutel ein entscheidender Faktor.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Trotta (29. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Waren nur kurz im Katalog und sind selten zu bekommen, aber alles etwas edler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Astacus74 schrieb:


> Heute kam ein Päckchen an, hier der Inhalteine CD-G 350 leider ohne Ersatzspule
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421624
> 
> ...


Falls hier jemand Interesse dran hat: Mein lokaler Tackle-Dealer, das Angelhaus Koss, hat noch eine fabrikneue Quick CD-G 340 wie oben in seiner Tardis in der Vitrine.


----------



## Astacus74 (29. Oktober 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Falls hier jemand Interesse dran hat: Mein lokaler Tackle-Dealer, das Angelhaus Koss, hat noch eine fabrikneue Quick CD-G 340 wie oben in seiner Tardis in der Vitrine.



Müßt ihr mich so anfüttern??? 
Was will er denn dafür haben?
Kannst ja per Pn antworten


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (1. November 2022)

Am Samstag kamen die erwarteten Kopfkugellager, also hab ich mal geguckt wie das past udn siehe da super kein schleifen mehr bei der DAM CDG 350 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber ein Riesenproblem da gibt es doch diese Feder



Hecht100+ schrieb:


>



die ist bei meiner nicht mehr vorhanden und ohne die habe ich keine Rücklaufsperre







Keine Ahnung wie die weg gekommen ist, ob die beim Schnurreste entfernen versehentlich oder wie auch immer sie ist weg
Wie es ausschaut war sie schon vorm säubern nicht mehr vorhanden...






Hat einer von euch Ersatz oder eine 50er zum schlachten???
Gerne auch über Pn 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (17. November 2022)

Hallo, eine kleine Info die mir zugesendete Feder (Danke dem edelen Spender, hast was gut bei mir) habe ich heute endlich eingebaut aber sie funzte nicht.
Nach ein wenig suchen habe den Fehler gefunden, es lag am Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre der war zu fest angeschraubt, also abgeschraubt ein wenig nachgearbeitet und nun funktioniert sie wieder, Rolle einsatzbereit.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (20. November 2022)

PepTK schrieb:


> Ich hätte sowieso eine x50iger gebraucht weil bei der CD150 die ich habe klappt der Bügel beim ankurbeln immer nicht richtig zu und ich bekomm das einfach nicht weg.
> Hattest du das Problem auch schon mal?



Das Problem habe ich jetzt bei einer CDI 240 die zusammen mit einer CD-G 350 gekauft habe 






Nach einigen Suchen fand ich den Fehler, dieser kleine Aluhebel ist abgenutzt keine Ahnung warum






Das sieht so aus als ob der Hebel zu kurz oder abgenutzt ist, wenn man mit der Hand unterstützt klappt der Bügel ohne Probleme um






so sieht der Hebel aus, ich find die Spitze recht rund






ich muß mal sehen wie ich den nachgebaut kriege, Material habe ich ja, sollte reichen






Hier der Hebel bei einer CD 150 der sieht eckiger aus, finde ich






und hier die die CD-G 350 die jetzt beide wieder richtig laufen, bei der Linken war ja die Feder für den Rücklauf verschwunden und der Ersatz funzte erst nicht richtig (eine zu fest angezogene Schraube) und die Rechte brauchte nur neue Lager und Fett.






mit dem Hebel werde ich euch auf dem laufenden halten



Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (24. November 2022)

Kurze Info, leider hat der Erste Versuch nicht funktioniert, ich bleibe dran und werde berichten


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (27. November 2022)

Ich hab mal ein paar Beiträge hierher geschoben past besser finde ich



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Feder müsste schon eine moderne Druckfeder sein. Kann man im Zweifel einfacher tauschen bzw. die halten lange.
> Die haben keine anständige Justage und Schraubanschlag mehr am Bügelarm.
> Muss man gefühlvoll mit vor+rückdrehen der Schraube einstellen, ist eben eigentlich Plastikmurks.





Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das ist der Auslöser für die Feder und soweit ich das sehe kann ich da garnichts einstellen
> 
> So sieht es bei der CD 150 aus
> 
> ...





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nee, nicht da unten drin.
> Einfach der schwarze Bügelarm in seiner Querverschraubung, hier links markiert.
> 
> 
> ...



Nordlichtangler hier noch mal die Teile im Detail

Der Rotor ohne Anbauteile (noch dreckig  )






Der Sprengring der den Bügel hält






Die Mechanik, wie du siehst keine Einstellschraube vorhanden












Schrauben und Feder habe ich jetzt mal außen vorgelassen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2022)

Oh Mist, die hat noch nicht mal 'ne anständige Schraube für den Bügelarm! 
Ich dachte mindestens innen liegt eine Schraube, wenn die Lagerstelle am Arm außen glatt.

Der Bügel selber kann über die Querspannung zwischen beiden Seiten am Schnurlaufröllchen den Bügelarm (oder auch das Gegengelenk) belasten und
damit in der freien Beweglichkeit behindern, verdrehen praktisch gegen beide Klapplager - bei dir mit dem Sprengring.
Effektiv kann der durch einen Dotz zu einer Art großen Spannfeder in beide Richtungen Richtungen werden, egal ob aus Stahl oder dickem Hohl-Alu.
Stahl ist immerhin ungefährdeter zu biegen und wieder gegenzubiegen, bei Hohl-Alu muss man dagegen höllisch vorsichtig sein, ein Knick drin und man bekommt das nicht mehr raus.

Also saubermachen ist meist auch nötig wg. Sand drin und damit weiterer Hemmwirkung, und dann muss das mit händischem Gefühl im "Freistileisenbiegen" hingebogen werden.
Der Anhalt ist die Passung zwischen beiden Seiten Bügelarm und Gegengelenk. Und eben wenn es wieder frei klappt ...


----------



## eiszeit (28. November 2022)

Ein paar Tröpfchen Öl an den drehbaren Teilen hilft Wunder.


----------



## Astacus74 (30. November 2022)

Die CDI 240 werde ich später wiederinstandsetzen, im Moment ist die Zeit knapp, dafür gibt es bei mir drei Neuzugänge, durch freundliche Hilfe wurde ich auf DAM CD-G 325 und 330er aufmerksam.

Hier sind sie nun zwei 325er und eine 330er alle mit Ersatzspule






im Super Zustand






die Griffe kaum abgenutzt oder verblichen, die Gummis an den Bremsschrauben sinf top in Ordnung






















die werden sich super an meinen Silstar DIA FLEX Ruten machen 



Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp (1. Dezember 2022)

Gratuliere zu den Neuzugängen


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Dezember 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Gratuliere zu den Neuzugängen



Danke, ich werde berichten wie sie sich am Wasser schlagen, beenken habe ich aber keine


Gruß Frank


----------

